# the purpose of this forum



## Sarah Atlas (Dec 15, 2008)

I joined this forum as its reputation was beyond reproach. I have found the input from participants to be both educational and entertaining. I do not appreciate being attacked with every post i make. Come on if you have a beef with me call me and lets discuss it. this forum is NOT the place to be rude and ignorant

sarah Atlas


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

can I have your phone number? Thanks!


----------



## Sarah Atlas (Dec 15, 2008)

yes. lol just PM my number to youl 

have a happy hpliday


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Someone is attacking you ? With what, a stick, or a rock ? I have been on this forum since pretty much the beginning and I do not remember it being beyond reproach..... ever.

People come on here for free training advice, but nothing is really ever free.


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

Sarah Atlas said:


> I joined this forum as its reputation was beyond reproach. I have found the input from participants to be both educational and entertaining. I do not appreciate being attacked with every post i make. Come on if you have a beef with me call me and lets discuss it. this forum is NOT the place to be rude and ignorant
> 
> sarah Atlas


 
Yep, there are certain people ( I think we all know which ones) who just cannot control themselves when they see a post. It can be as simple as "Here is a video of Fido eating" and they are like OMFG!!! YOU STUPID BLAH BLAH! DON'T YOU KNOW BLAH BLAH BLAH!?? LETS SEE A VIDEO OF HIM BLAH BLAH BLAH!!!! Just ignore the idiots who 'know' everything about everything and entertain thyself. Some people do all the work for you.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Sarah Atlas said:


> I joined this forum as its reputation was beyond reproach. I have found the input from participants to be both educational and entertaining. I do not appreciate being attacked with every post i make. Come on if you have a beef with me call me and lets discuss it. this forum is NOT the place to be rude and ignorant
> 
> sarah Atlas


You forgot to capitalize your first name in your signature.


----------



## Kerry Foose (Feb 20, 2010)

](*,) <<<< pretty much it.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Ya know what I do not enjoy ? People that have been on the forum for like 4 months contribute **** all except for their occasional attempts to control what others say, and then act all highly offended when we make fun of you because you are goofy.

We have no idea who you are, you are someone that we would never hang out with, because you would run home crying. Never have trained a dog, or if you have, and are giving retard advice to people that probably no less than you, and you act like you actually have some sort of experience, then, God forbid, we ask to see said trained dog, and you cannot produce **** all except maybe a dog running past a rabbit with a sock on it's head to keep it from running, and then getting eaten by the dog, which you claim will not eat the rabbit.

You wonder why many of us think you are retarded ? THere are plenty on here that think that way, I am just the one that will bust you out on being one.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> produce **** all except maybe a dog running past a rabbit with a sock on it's head to keep it from running, and then getting eaten by the dog, which you claim will not eat the rabbit.


I browsed past that post several times and seen it was getting some play so the dumb ass I am had to give a look see  WTF


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Hey Sarah and Georgia, don't take it seriously, Jeff even pisses in his own cheerios on purpose.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

If someone offers inappropriate inexperienced advice, call them on it immediately.

If someone posts inappropriate/offensive messages, PM a mod immediately.



We don't need this kind of thread.


----------

